# Newbie to plowing suggestions on plow



## chairpa (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 07 suzuki vinson with a winch
Questions;
What kind (looking at eagle gen ll plows) Thoughts please
what size plow
what type (dozer or state plow)
Any other suggestion


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many CC is it? If it's over 400cc go with a 60" plow. I have a regular blade but, I wish I had a high way type plow.


----------



## chairpa (Jun 28, 2011)

*plow*

The machine is 500cc 4x4


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

chairpa;1290007 said:


> The machine is 500cc 4x4


You should definatly go with a 60" plow. Don't eaven consider any thing smaller.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Long straight drive way = State style.

Smaller drive way where you need to do allot of straight plowing = regular blade.


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Eagle II*

I bought a 54" straight blade Eagle Gen II last year for my Honda Foreman 450. I love it. Easy on- easy off. Can raise it high enough to load with the plow on. I debated between the 54" and the 60" but went with the 54". There were a couple of times that I couldnt push any more. This was DEEP HEAVY WET snow. Normally, I had no problems.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

It depends what you want to do. I have a sidewalk to do so a 60 inch plow was too big. And to be honest I can knock out a driveway that is 2 cars wide with my 50 inch plow in no time at all. I'd rather have the maneuverability and make one or 2 extra passes the be pigeon holed with a bigger plow imho. And I went Moose belly mount. You need to read about the belly mount vs front mounts and make you decision. To me the belly mount was the only way to go.


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I have had a 50" Moose Straight Blade for eight years. It works well for sidewalks and driveways. You really need to consider what you will be plowing when deciding on the width of the blade. After seeing other plows my buddies have, I wouldn't buy anything else besides Moose plow. The thickness of metal used for the blade and the construction of other mechanisms doesn't compare when looking at Cycle Country or Polaris bland blades. 

I just recently this fall tore my plow apart and repainted the entire thing. It looks brand new!


----------

